# TCD648250B Series3 w/ lifetime / internal 1TB upgrade



## HookdOnTivonics (Aug 8, 2002)

This is the original Series3 model w/ OLED panel.
It was upgraded with an internal WD10EVDS and includes the Glo Remote.

Asking $400 including shipping to continental US.










(TV not included)


----------



## HookdOnTivonics (Aug 8, 2002)

No interest? No questions? Am I asking too much? 

I'm asking $400 because that is the cost of lifetime service with the MSD. The hardware and shipping are basically free.

P.S. The manufactured date on the drive is April 2010, if that matters.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I won't comment on the price but here S3 originals require two cable cards which is an extra monthly expense. We get one card per device free but it's $7 for the second...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Soapm said:


> I won't comment on the price but here S3 originals require two cable cards which is an extra monthly expense. We get one card per device free but it's $7 for the second...


What cable company?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

cannonz said:


> What cable company?


Comcast...


----------



## HookdOnTivonics (Aug 8, 2002)

Any takers at $350?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

HookdOnTivonics said:


> Am I asking too much?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-TCD648...123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f11b8db73 
Some have gone for a little more and others went for similar amounts.
Winning bid:	US $379.00	
Shipping:	$25.0


----------

